
Pyro 4 - Python remote objects - jemeshsu
http://irmen.home.xs4all.nl/pyro/
======
btubbs
Pyro is neat, but not advisable as a general RPC solution unless you're 100%
sure that you will only ever have Python clients, sometimes even the exact
same Pyro version on both ends.

We've used Pyro extensively in the past at work, and are now trying to migrate
away from it and towards a RESTful API, though it's slow going with
interdependent services needing to all be updated.

------
bwarp
I used this a while ago for a small integration project. Worked nicely.

I tend to go for ZeroMQ for similar use cases now though for no particular
reason other than I was bored.

